# Coyotes ate my 2011 Buck!!!



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I took off at lunch Friday and hit the stand at 1pm in Greene County. Had a 9 point come in and freshen a scrape right under me at 10 till 4. He hung around working the area for 10 minutes and went back into the thicket where he came from. Lots of bucks have been working this spot and I've seen 9 different bucks from this single stand so far.

At 4:30 I threw out a blind calling series of tending grunts and loud bleats. I heard a loud deep grunt coming from the opposite end of the thicket I am hunting (little 3.5 acre logged thicket they bed in). I waited and he never appeared so at 5 I repeated the calling sequence. Within 5 minutes he appeared and took the same path as the 9 point. He had his nose down sniffing the trail. He hung up for 20 minutes in the 30-40 yard range and I couldn't get a good view. Suddenly he came out of the cover directly at me on a string to about 13 yards and I was already on him. I could see he was mature, had a nice spread, and very good mass. At 13 yards he turned away and he was slightly quartering to me when I let the arrow go. He hopped and stood 15 yards from me for 2 minutes before walking slowly off into the cover. I heard him lay down and knew he was close.

It was too dark to see when I exited my stand so I slipped out the back side quietly. After hanging around the truck for an hour discussing on the phone with fellow hunters I decided it best to return at first light.

Sat morning around 7:45 I stalked along the trail about 30 yards and the blood ceased. I decided to stalk out the thicket knowing the buck wouldn't leave hurt badly. I didn't make it 80 yards into the thicket when a large coyote appeared and sprinted into the corn. I leaned against a tree thinking maybe I'd see him again and within a minute he returned. I couldn't get a shot as he appraoched and he went back to the same location bahing a deadfall. I got ready and purposely made a noise with my foot and he pooped up facing me at 17 yards and I let an arrow go right through his chest. He flipped backwards and boletd into the corn about 40 rows deep before expiring. He was a large male (50lb range). 

On the opposite side of the deadfall was my buck....eaten to the bone all the way to the neck! Never seen anything like this in this area - looked like a bear had been there all night. Even the hide was eaten which I never see. This was a big mature buck - had to be 275lb live weight and there was little more than the neck left which the coyote was finishing off. I ended up detaching the head and tagging a head - no meat at all!

The buck was a base 5x5 with a 18.75 inside spread and good mass. You cannot get your hands around his bases and his G-1's are 7 inches in length. He was at least a 4 year old. He was a 14 pointer - base 5x5, 3 stickers and a split G-2 on the right beam. Unfortunately he was a heavy fighter and had broken off 4 points - a couple at the base; he has 10 scorable points left. Broken points: right beam - G-3 snapped off 4 inches from base, G-4 busted 2 inces from base, sticker busted off. left beam - G-3 busted off at base, G-4 busted off at base.

If he had all his bone he would have been quite impressive. I am pleased as punch with the deer and am planning a skull mount for this mean old bruiser. However I am disappointed as heck with the way things turned out. I've had a coyote chew ona deer, but never seen anything like this...must have been a pack of coyotes to eat that much in 12 hours!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Horrible story lol......coyote's are becoming ridiculous....this hunt should have given you more reason to start coyote hunting those woods more.....even they did that to one buck that night....imagine how many fawn's they are taking every year!?!!?

Picture didnt show up though try reposting!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's Fish-N-Fools deer. Looks like a good one, but pretty light in the body.  
I almost see more coyotes this year than deer. See one or more almost every time out the past few days.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh damn! That really sucks, too bad.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I would be beyond p#$%d! Sorry man. Even more motivation to bait and kill coyotes.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

oh but their just doing what comes natural.lol. give me a break, i say kill em all. 

thats a great buck, sorry to see it like this. but, im glad you go one of them stinky mutts and the mount. you now have a story youll never forget.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Man does that suck! What a shame! Glad to hear there's one less coyote though! Nice buck and at least you recovered the rack. Now a nice plump doe will fill the freezer


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Dang, in one night? all that damage? Couldn't have been just one. One yote 50Lb or not couldn't eat what say 30-40 lb of meat. Where's the pic of the 50lb male that would be interesting. Was he gorged beyond belief dragging his belly on the ground. LOL
Man that under growth seems ptretty green yet for Nov. 11th.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I shot a buck,just before sunset,near Mio Mi. quite a few years ago.When we found it the next morning there was even less left than this one.The only hide that was left was between his antlers.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

that just sucks them dirty low down yotes if it were me i wouild go back and set up on the remaines and kill every one of them that come in there sorry for your loss,but i dont think i wouild have put a tag on it at that time but that me,you did what you thought was right and thats cool,markfish


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Ozdog said:


> Dang, in one night? all that damage? Couldn't have been just one. One yote 50Lb or not couldn't eat what say 30-40 lb of meat. Where's the pic of the 50lb male that would be interesting. Was he gorged beyond belief dragging his belly on the ground. LOL
> Man that under growth seems ptretty green yet for Nov. 11th.


Agreed, had to be the work of more than one dog, and even that it is scary to think that they found that deer and did that much damage in one night. Might make me think twice about ever leaving one to lay overnight in the future.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

That stinks. Pretty nice buck. Where's the 'yote picture?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Coyote made it around 40 rows deep into the corn before expiring. I've killed a bunch of them with a bow and they always run off to some extent even when I have made great shots. I wasn't too interested in dragging that big stinky dog out of the corn and never had plans of taking a picture. 

Ozdog - yes it had to be several coyotes working on this deer. I was shocked at the amount of consumption right to the bones in a single night.
I knew there were plenty of coyotes living around there, but I never imagined this. I shot another coyote with my bow just a couple weeks ago out of this same location. I may attempt to kill a few with purpose on this farm now...I usually just stick them when I am deer hunting.

This entire 3.5 acres is green as can be. It was completely trashed 2 years ago when the owner had it logged out. The contractor lied, cheated and trashed his property - the owner is 90 years old and he took advantage of him However, it made one heck of a bedding area as it is suroounded by corn, has another 15-18 acre unhunted woods right behind it, is on the major travel route to the 600 acres of woods across the county road. I've seen 9 different bucks from a single stand in there on the southeast corner hunting it a couple times per week from Oct 26- Nov 11. One much larger than the one I killed...he was a "new" arrival and I think a visitor. He isn't the best buck on the farm, but I am happy (other than the obvious).


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Shocking, the amount they ate off that deer. You definatly have a problem down there.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Here's Fish-N-Fools deer. Looks like a good one, but pretty light in the body.
> I almost see more coyotes this year than deer. See one or more almost every time out the past few days.


Does look a little thin. 

FNF, sorry about the coyotes eating your buck. Tough way to fill a tag. Do not know if you are located at the Springfield Oh near Cinci, or the springfield near Akron. If near akron, I can help you with the coyote problem.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry for your loss of the deer....that's one reason I only hunt the morning.....I hate tracking at night, and don't want to wait till the next day....
I took the carcass of my deer this year back in the woods and put camera's on it to see what visited.....only the neighbors dogs....like years in the past....no yotes


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> I took the carcass of my deer this year back in the woods and put camera's on it to see what visited.....only the neighbors dogs....like years in the past....no yotes


I did that one year, though it was many carcasses. 243 pictures of crows, buzzards, and hawks.  Some interesting pictures, but I won't do that again.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> I did that one year, though it was many carcasses. 243 pictures of crows, buzzards, and hawks.  Some interesting pictures, but I won't do that again.


I won't either....they still are visiting I'll leave it closer to the cabin and there home....not in the hunting area
had a hunt ruined from them....just when I could have shot a doe, here comes the dogs


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

fish n fool i had the samething happen to me in guernsey co. on nov.1st shot a buck right at dark .thought i would wait till morning to recover the buck.was eatten just like your buck looks in the picture. i might not shoot one at dark again or i better go look for it after and hour . i was quiet dissapointed .but thats hunting with all the coyotes running around if you dont find it they will.


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, that sucks...........


----------



## BRN2HNT (Nov 17, 2011)

Coyotes got a doe I shot earlier this season!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Magis and Ironman - my buddy is a huge trapper (not many left these days) and he lives in Greene county. He creates a carcuss pile not 15 yards from his skinning shed each year. The pile isn't 60 yards from his house. He keeps a .243 and a sandbag in his kitchen window. He kills anywhere from 2 to as many as 6 coyotes right out the window. He's got a double only once, but has has as many as 4 in his yard at once (they run too good for him to get a shot after he popps the first one). For some reason the one occasion a young coyote thought he could stop and look back at around 225 yards and my buddy nailed him - they usally bolt out of sight and never slowdown or look back.

Off topic, but I took my first dog out there (like 15 years ago) when I'd first became friends with this guy. It was early spring and I didn't know about "the pile". My year old dog found it, rolled in it, and smelled like a roten cesspool! I have a "good" stomach and I dry heaved washing him off in his yard. Of course it didn't help much and I had to drove home (1 hour) with that rotten dog in my car. I drove the entire way with my head out the window


----------



## 1Arrow1Shot (Nov 4, 2011)

wow hate to see that !!! I have alot of woods near my house and there getting really bad over the last year


----------

